# USS Lexington Found



## Foxbat (Mar 6, 2018)

After 76 years, the American aircraft carrier USS Lexington has been found off the coast of Australia. This ship played a crucial role in the battle of the Coral Sea, halting the Japanese advance across the Pacific by helping to prevent a planned invasion of Port Moresby on New Guineau and Tulagi in the Solomons Islands.

More crucially, in my opinion, the two American carriers (Lexington and Yorktown) caused enough damage to prevent Japan's most modern fleet carriers of the day (Shokaku..translation _Flying Crane_ and Zuikaku...translation_ Lucky Crane_) from participating in the planned Midway attack. Had they been there, the stunning victory gained by the USA at Midway might not have been such a success. 

The Battle Of The Coral Sea is historically significant because it was the first time ever that a battle took place between two opposing fleets where neither came into visual contact with the other. It finally ended any illusions of the dominance of the battleship and signalled the dawn of the aircraft carrier as the new queen of the seas.

WW2 ship USS Lexington found after 76 years


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2018)

The Coral Sea was very costly to the Japanese Imperial Navy.


----------



## Jax (Mar 8, 2018)

This is amazing to see, such a legendary ship from that time.......I guess I'm just a little surprised they have only just found it. For such an important capital ship, I had assumed things like this were located some time after the war, not over 70 years later. 

These kind of things always make me wish we would invest more into exploring the oceans like we do with space. ...............or was that because I watched an episode of Seaquest the other day


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 8, 2018)

I thought this image was amazing. After 70 years, you can still see Felix The Cat holding a bomb just below the cockpit (and it looks like this particular plane had four strikes against the Japanese).


----------

